# Sub panel for fan coil



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Found this on an inspection for an electric furnace replacement.

What you can't see: It's a GE panel and the bottom breaker is a 2 pole 25 amp Siemens.

Pete


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Are those conductors running free air after going through that box connector?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes they are. It is SER cable but the cable jacket ends back in the wall probably a good 12" or so.

Pete


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> Yes they are. It is SER cable but the cable jacket ends back in the wall probably a good 12" or so.
> 
> Pete


Nice


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Gee: I wonder if there will be any arcing between the ser grounded conductors....:laughing:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

So did i pass or not? Haha. No seriously, id taped from where jacket ended up to the box..


----------

